# Transferring Lifetime Subscription if unit dies?



## Tom Arnold (Jun 9, 2018)

Recently my older (of two) Tivo's stopped working. I worked with support and reset the entire system. It now 'works' again, but the skip feature doesn't work (running ahead 30 seconds) - which almost makes the unit unusable... you have to put it on fast forward and time it just right when to go back to play mode.

Not a huge deal and I was willing to buy a new Bolt unit to replace it - until I found out that the $550 Lifetime subscription won't transfer. I would have to spend $200 to replace the box, then rebuy that expensive subscription.

Hardly feels fair. I can't justify that expense for our bedroom unit.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel you. But it is life of the box.

Just out of curiosity, how long have you been using that subscription?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Have you tried to enter the Select Play Select 3 0 Select code?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Hank said:


> Have you tried to enter the Select Play Select 3 0 Select code?


This should get your 30second skip back. While playing a recorded show, hit these in sequence:

select-play-select-3-0-select

The codes list post has them all.


----------



## Tom Arnold (Jun 9, 2018)

You ROCK!! I'm back in business. Thank you! TA


----------

